# new to iron mag fourms



## b-boy (Feb 21, 2012)

sup everyone, national level bodybuilder brad davis aka b-boy (for those who know me from the boards) been on the national scene for a while now, last show was 2011 north americans where i got 2nd in the heavyweight class to now IFBB pro kennith jackson. hope to tear it up in November in Atlanta at the NPC nationals. currently 5ft5 246, hope to hit the stage at around 215 (hell who knows..LOL) 

just reading the threads and getting to know the board a little, before i open my mouth...ha ha.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*b-boy* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 21, 2012)

what up! sik back man...


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome! Looking like a monster, good luck with everything!


----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome bro.....your a f*ckin' brute.......


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello,you are amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Filessika (Feb 21, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## b-boy (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for the welcomes everyone


----------



## hulklion (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome bro im sure you know me from promuscle and musclesci.this is my home now.
Anyways welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 23, 2012)

What's up?


----------



## BB's Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everybody I am 51 years old and on self trt program. Conservative but very Libertarian where it come drug use of any kind especial steroids.


----------



## BB's Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can pay for the upgraded account other then Pay Pal. Went over 10000 dollars with Pay Pal now want a bank account and I don’t want to.


----------



## 105mphMegsan (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, obviously new to this forum. I am a overweight man and looking to loose some weight. Hope this forum will help.


----------



## ecto (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 27, 2012)

Holy shit man, looking insane


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board    Good luck


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM man!


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM

looking great bro


----------

